# Boy names from literature?



## JLFKJS

Hi! Anyone read any good books lately? The OH and I were thinking about names from literature mainly for the baby if its a boy since we already picked a girls name out! We really like the name Leander which is based off of greek mythology but we want to keep looking since we don't have middle names picked out. Thanks!!


----------



## RubyRainbows

Holden? (My fave literary friend!)


----------



## RubyRainbows

Emerson


----------



## JLFKJS

I like the name Emerson!


----------



## cybermum

I like Holden :)


----------



## jojo2605

Dylan after the welsh poet Dylan Thomas? It's on my list!


----------



## Linzi

I used to know a boy called Leander... works for boy or girl? xx


----------



## JLFKJS

Well OH keeps changing his mind about the boy names which is upsetting because I get really hooked on a name and then he wants to change it!! This is like the fourth time he's done it. :(


----------



## WendyG

I'm reading the dark tower series by Stephen King right now and the lead characters name is Roland. He's a gunslinger and totally awesome!


----------



## SugarBeth

One of my favorite names for a boy is Atticus. I love it!


----------



## oread

Tolstoy
Rhett
Heathcliff
Jude
Dorian
Clym
Rodion
Julius
Edmond


----------



## JLFKJS

I really like the name Rhett from that list! Thank you ladies for all of the suggestions! We are still undecided. I kinda just hope its a girl since it would be so much easier to name her. :haha:


----------



## arlene

Darcy is my favourite literary boys name as Pride And Prejudice is my fave book. Think it's quite a strong name


----------



## Button#

If you like the name Leander you might the similar boys name Lysander - which is also from Shakespeare


----------



## laughingduck

I like the name Finn from The Great Expectations.


----------



## v2007

Dylan is my fave, 

V xx


----------



## lucilou

arlene said:


> Darcy is my favourite literary boys name as Pride And Prejudice is my fave book. Think it's quite a strong name

Darcy would be my choice....


----------



## JLFKJS

Thank you for all of the suggestions ladies!


----------



## RubyRainbows

How about Sawyer? I think that is such a sweet name for a boy!

Additional Suggestions:

Scout
Radley


----------



## LankyDoodle

I love the book To Kill a Mocking Bird and for a boy I always had Atticus on my list!! 

ETS: Just saw someone else mentioned it as well!


----------



## SugarBeth

LankyDoodle said:


> I love the book To Kill a Mocking Bird and for a boy I always had Atticus on my list!!
> 
> ETS: Just saw someone else mentioned it as well!

 Yay! It's hard to find people that love the name Atticus! :thumbup:


----------



## amelia23

I always liked Theodore Lawrence or "Laurie" from little women


----------



## Anderson8

i always loved finn but then my sister had a boy first and called him finley so i couldnt use it!


----------



## mummymadness

Merlin totally un heard of now a days but soooo adorable x


----------



## bloomfield

Favourites of mine are Marlow from Heart of Darkness and Yossarian from Catch 22 (could be Yossi for short!)


----------



## aliss

JLFKJS said:


> Hi! Anyone read any good books lately? The OH and I were thinking about names from literature mainly for the baby if its a boy since we already picked a girls name out! We really like the name Leander which is based off of greek mythology but we want to keep looking since we don't have middle names picked out. Thanks!!

Have you thought about getting the Illiad, lots of interesting names that would go with Leander. Ajax, Hector, etc


----------



## Hayley90

SugarBeth said:


> LankyDoodle said:
> 
> 
> I love the book To Kill a Mocking Bird and for a boy I always had Atticus on my list!!
> 
> ETS: Just saw someone else mentioned it as well!
> 
> Yay! It's hard to find people that love the name Atticus! :thumbup:Click to expand...

Another Atticus lover here! I almost convinced OH to call Harrison it, but im glad we chose otherwise, it wouldn't have suited him. Next time however, it's still on my list :D


----------



## faun

Randall is my fave from a Stephen king book and Perrin is a name from the Wheel of Time series also love Atticus and Octavius.


----------



## kiasuten

I was going to say Holden, too.

Frodo? lol... Ralph. Leonard. John.


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Dylan is at the top of our list


----------



## gemm

My faves are Finn and Darcy!

I'd Love to have Darcy but its become really popular for girls here! :/ I think it sounds sooo masculine though!

How about Oscar? :)


----------



## Rola

Erm how about actual authors such as Samual Beckett, Jules Vern, Seamus Heaney (poet) or Tolken. Or characters Artemis ( from Artemis Fowl) Ford (hitch hikers guide). &#58389;


----------



## sara1786

RubyRainbows said:


> Emerson
> 
> Additional Suggestions:
> 
> Scout
> Radley

LOVE these names!! OH does not 

& I also like Atticus (one of my fave books) but I know he won't so I probably wont even suggest it :nope:


----------



## sara1786

found this site, thought you might find it interesting https://nameberry.com/lists/category/names-from-the-arts


----------



## TwilightAgain

Romeo :cloud9:


----------

